# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  تقدير التعويض في المسؤولية المدنية

## هيثم الفقى

*المقدمة** :
*المسؤولية المدنية هي
الالتزام بتعويض الضرر المترتب على الإخلال بالتزام أصلي سابق، والالتزامات الأصلية ينشأ بعضها من العقد، والبعض الآخر من القانون.
لذا فقد جرى الفقه على التمييز
بين نوعين من المسؤولية المدنية، فتعرف المسؤولية
الناشئة عن الإخلال بالتزام عقدي مسؤولية عقدية، والمسؤولية المترتبة عن
الإخلال بالتزام قانوني مسؤولية تقصيرية([1])، ويفترض النوع الأول من
المسؤولية قيام رابطة عقدية بين المسئول والمضرور، أما المسؤولية التقصيرية فتقوم حين تنتفي هذه الرابطة بينهما.
ومتى أخل شخص بالتزام مقرر في ذمته
وفسقا لأحد نوعي المسؤولية المدنية، وترتب على هذا الإخلال ضرر للغير،
أصبح مسئولا قبل المضرور وملتزما بتعويضه عما أصابه من ضرر.
ولقد كان الالتزام بالتعويض عن
الضرر يقوم على فكرة عقاب المخطئ في ظل الشرائع البدائية والقانون
الروماني والقانون الفرنسي القديم، ثم بدأ التعويض يقتصر على
الوظيفة الإصلاحية التي تهدف إلى جبر الضرر وهذا في ظل فقه الشريعة
الإسلامية من ناحية وفيما خلص إليه القانون الفرنسي القديم، لتصبح هذه الوظيفة هي الوظيفة الوحيدة للتعويض بوضع التقذين المدني الفرنسي([2])، وتنفصل بذلك المسؤولية المدنية عن المسؤولية الجنائية.
ولقد قنن المشرع الجزائري أحكام
التعويض في المواد من 124 إلى 133 ثم من المادة 182 إلى 187 من التقنين
المدني مستمدا إياها من التقنين الفرنسي، ناقلا الفكر الذي
استقر عليه هذا الأخير، باعتبار أن وظيفة التعويض هي الإصلاح لا عقاب المخطئ.
وإن كان الأمر لا يتوضح في الإصطلاح العربي المخصص لفكرة جبر الضرر، وهو مصطلح "التعويض" من خلال المواد
السالفة الذكر، فإن استعمال مصطلح "réparation" باللغة
الفرنسية، والذي يترجم إلى العربية "بالإصلاح" لا يدع مجالا للشك
حول نية المشرع من تقرير التعويض.
وتهدف الوظيفة الإصلاحية للتعويض
إلى جبر الأضرار اللاحقة بالمضرور، دون حاجة إلى التعويض
الكامل الذي ارتبط بتأسيس المسؤولية على الذنب الأخلاقي. وبابتعاد المسؤولية عن
هذا الأساس بدأت فكرة التعويض الكامل تقل ليحل محلها التعويض
العادل.
وتقدير هذا التعويض قد يقوم به المشرع بالنص الصريح أحيانا أو عن طريق تحديد المسؤولية بحد أقصى أحيانا أخرى، وهو التقدير القانوني للتعويض، وقد يتركه لاتفاق الأطراف يقومون به وفقا
لما يبدو لهم من ظروف المعاملات وملابساتها وهو التقدير الإتفاقي للتعويض،
وفي كلا حالتي التقدير هاتين يكون القاضي ملزما بهذا التحديد.
وأخيرا قد يمنح المشرع حرية مطلقة للقاضي لتقديره، وذلك
هو التقدير القضائي للتعويض.
وهذا هو الأساس الذي اعتمدت
عليه في إعداد هذه الدراسة، فجعلت "القاضي" هو محور تقسيمها، لأني أردتها أن تكون دراسة تطبيقية، فقسمت البحث إلى فصلين
جعلت الفصل الأول للتقدير الملزم للقاضي والذي يشمل التقدير القانوني
والتقدير
الإتفاقي للتعويض، أما الفصل الثاني فخصصته للتقدير
القضائي للتعويض وعنونته بحرية القاضي في تقدير التعويض،
لأنه متى زال النص أو الإتفاق المحدد للتعويض أطلقت يد
القاضي في تقديره وفقا لضوابط معينة سنبينها من خلال هذه
الدراسة.
وقد قسمت هذا الفصل بدوره إلى شطرين، خصصت الشطر الأول لتحديد المجال الذي ينصب فيه التقدير القضائي للتعويض وهو الضرر المستحق للتعويض .أما الشطر الثاني فيتعلق بسلطة القاضي في تقدير هذا التعويض ورقابة المحكمة العليا عليه.

*الخطـة*
الفصل الأول : التقدير الملزم للقاضي.
المبحث الأول : التقدير القانوني للتعويض في المسؤولية
المدنية.
المطلب الأول : التحديد القانوني للتعويض – التعويض
الجزافي – 
المطلب الثاني : التحديد القانوني للمسؤولية.
المبحث الثاني : التقدير الإتفاقي للتعويض في المسؤولية
المدنية.
المطلب الأول : ماهية الشرط الجزائي.
المطلب الثاني : شروط إستحقاق الشرط الجزائي.
المطلب الثالث : سلطة القاضي في تعديل الشرط الجزائي.

الفصل الثاني : حربة القاضي في تقدير التعويض المترتب عن
المسؤولية المدنية.
المبحث الأول : مناط تقدير التعويض – الضرر المستحق
للتعويض –
المطلب الأول : أنواع الضرر المستحق للتعويض.
المطلب الثاني : الشروط الواجب توفرها في الضرر المستحق
للتعويض.
المطلب الثالث : وقت تقويم الضرر الموجب للتعويض.
المبحث الثاني : سلطة قاضي الموضوع في تقدير التعويض
ورقابة المحكمة العليا عليه.
المطلب الأول : سلطة قاضي الموضوع في تقدير التعويض.
المطلب الثاني : رقابة المحكمة العليا.
الخاتمـة.

*الفصل الأول**. 
التقدير الملزم للقاضي*
الالتزام بالتعويض التزام جزائي
يفرضه القانون على كل من تسبب بخطئه في ضرر للغير بجبر الضرر
الذي لحق المصاب. بمعنى أن القانون يفرضه على المدين به جزاء إخلاله بواجب
معين.
وتقدير هذا التعويض يتولاه القاضي، وهو الأصل ويحدده وفقا
لسلطته التقديرية.
ومع ذلك وفي أحوال معينة وضع المشروع قيودا على هذه
السلطة التقديرية الواسعة والممنوحة للقاضي.
فقد يقوم القانون بوضع قواعد
يتم من خلالها تحديد التعويض بمبلغ جزافي وقد يترك الأمر
لحرية الأفراد يحددونه وفقا لما يبدو لهم من ظروف التعاملات وملابساتها.
وفي كلتا الحالتين ألزم المشرع القاضي بهذا التقدير.
وهذا الأمر هو الذي سنعالجه من
خلال هذا الفصل، لذا سنخصص المبحث الأول للتقدير القانوني
للتعويض والمبحث الثاني للتقدير الاتفاقي للتعويض.

*المبحث الأول. التقدير القانوني
للتعويض في المسؤولية المدنية**:
*الأصل الغالب في تقدير التعويض
أن يتم بمعرفة القاضي، غير أنه قد يتولى القانون تقدير التعويض،
وذلك بوضع أحكام وقواعد يسمح تطبيقها بالوصول إلى مبلغ جزافي يكون هو
التعويض، كما فعل بالنسبة لبعض القوانين الخاصة كقانون التعويض عن
حوادث السيارات، وقانون حوادث العمل.
وقد يعمد المشرع في بعض الأحيان
إلى تحديد المسؤولية، فيقوم بوضع أسس لتقدير التعويض ولو بصفة غير مباشرة، من خلال تحديد سقف لا يمكن أن يتجاوزه التعويض، ولو كان
الضرر
الواقعي يجاوز هذا القدر.
فمتى وصل الضرر حدا من الجسامة يناسب الحد الأقصى الذي حدده المشرع للتعويض أو فاقه كنا أمام تقدير قانوني
للتعويض،
أما قبل ذلك الحد فالتقدير متروك للقاضي يقدره بما يتناسب
والضرر ويمارسه وفقا للقواعد العامة.
وعادة ما يرتبط هذا النوع من التحديد للمسؤولية بالجانب الاقتصادي، كتحديد مسؤولية أصحاب الفنادق، وتحديد مسؤولية
الناقل
البحري من خلال القانون البحري وتحديد مسؤولية الناقل
الجوي في قانون الطيران المدني، ويعود ذلك إلى أنه لو تم
إلزام هؤلاء المسؤولين عن تعويض كل الأضرار لأدى ذلك إلى
إفلاسهم.
لذا فستتناول في هذا المبحث: التحديد القانوني للتعويض أو ما يعرف بالتعويض الجزافي في مطلب أول ونخصص
المطلب
الثاني للتحديد القانوني للمسؤولية.

*المطلب الأول : التحديد القانوني
للتعويض (التعويض الجزافي**) :
*
قد يعمد المشرع إلى وضع أحكام تتعلق بتحديد للتعويض
تحديدا إجماليا، وعادة ما يربط الفقه هذا التحديد القانوني بالفوائد القانونية.

فغالبا ما تذهب التشريعات([3])
إلى تحديد نسب قانونية تعرف بالفوائد القانونية تكون مستحقة
الدفع عن مجرد التأخير في الوفاء، بغير حاجة إلى أن يثبت وقوع ضرر للدائن لأن الضرر مفترض في الديون النقدية نتيجة الحرمان من
استثمارها
اقتصاديا.

ويجدهذا التقدير القانوني للتعويض عن التأخير تطبيقه في
مجال المسؤولية العقدية دون المسؤولية التقصيرية.

وبالنسبة للمشرع الجزائري فلم ينص
على الفوائد التأخيرية تأثرا منه بمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية التي
تنظر إلى تلك الفوائد على أنها ربا ومحرمة شرعا.

وهذا ما يتضح من نص المادة 454 مدني بقولها " القرض
بين الأفراد يكون دائما بدون أجر، ويقع باطلا كل نص يخالف ذلك ".

ومع ذلك فإن المشرع قد قرر نصا
آخر جعل فيه للدائن الحق في الحصول على تعويض عن الضرر
اللاحق به جراء تأخر المدين في الوفاء بالتزامه، إذا كان محل الالتزام مبلغا
من النقود ومعين المقدار وقت رفع الدعوى، لكنه أناط تقدير التعويض
بالقاضي وفقا للقواعد العامة ولم يحدده مسبقا.([4]) 

غير أن القانون رقم 84 – 21
المؤرخ في 24 ديسمبر 1984 المعدل والمتمم للقانون المدني أجاز من
خلال المادة 456 لمؤسسات القرض التي تمنح قروضا قصد تشجيع النشاط
الاقتصادي الوطني أن تأخذ فائدة على أن يحدد مقدارها بموجب قرار من الوزير المكلف بالمالية.

ولكن هذه الفوائد تستحق عن مجرد الاقتراض كمقابل للانتفاع
بالنقود ومنح أجل للوفاء، وليست فوائد عن التأخر في سداد القرض.

ومن تطبيقات التقدير القانوني
للتعويض أو التعويض الجزافي، ما نصت عليه بعض القوانين
الخاصة ومثالها – الأمر رقم 74-15 الصادر بتاريخ 30/01/1974 المتعلق
بإلزامية التأمين على السيارات ، وبنظام التعويض عن الأضرار المادية
والجسمانية الناتجة عن حوادث السيارات. - والذي وضع أسسا لحساب التعويض.

- قانون 83-13 المؤرخ في 2/7/83 المعدل والمتمم بالأمر
رقم 96-19 المؤرخ في 6/7/96 المتعلق بحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية.

وقد اختلف الفقه حول أساس
التعويض في هذه القوانين، بمعنى هل هو تعويض يقوم على أساس
المسؤولية المدنية أم هو نظام قائم بذاته يخرج عن نطاق أحكام هته المسؤولية.

وغرضي من طرح هذا التساؤل هو مناقشة مدى إمكانية إدراج هذا النوع من التعويضات الجزافية ضمن بحثي، باعتبار أنني مقيدة بموضوع تقدير التعويض في المسؤولية المدنية دون غيرها من أنظمة التعويض.

لذا سأتطرق في فرع أول إلى
التقدير القانوني للتعويض المنصوص عليه في أمر 74 – 15 المتعلق بإلزامية
التأمين على السيارات والتعويض على الأضرار المادية والجسمانية
وأساسه.

وفي فرع ثان إلى التقدير القانوني للتعويض المنصوص عليه
في قانون 83-13 المتعلق بحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية وأساسه.

الفرع الأول : التقدير القانوني
للتعويض – المنصوص عليه في أمر 74-15 المؤرخ في 30/01/1974 المتعلق
بإلزامية التأمين على السيارات ، وبنظام التعويض عن الأضرار
المادية والجسمانية الناتجة عن حوادث السيارات وأساسه.

نتيجة للمشاكل الكبيرة التي
عرفتها مرحلة ما قبل 1974 بإصلاح آثار حوادث المرور الجسمانية
المعتمدة على أساس المسؤولية المدنية القائمة على الخطأ القابل لإثبات العكس بنفي مسؤولية السائق، وما ترتب عنها من حرمان جزء هام من ضحايا حوادث المرور من الاستفادة من التعويض بسبب مسؤوليتهم في الحادث، مما جعل هؤلاء الضحايا أو ذوي حقوقهم يعيشون مشاكل اجتماعية حادة في
غياب تشريع يحمي الأشخاص المصابين في الحادث أو ذوي الحقوق في حالة
الوفاة.([5])

كل هذا حمل المشرع الجزائري على إصدار أمر 74-15
بتاريخ 30/01/1974 المتعلق بإلزامية التأمين على السيارات وبنظام
التعويض عن الأضرار المادية والجسمانية الناتجة عن حوادث السيارات،
والذي جعل من خلال المادة 8 منه التعويض مضمونا قانونا في
كل الحالات لأي متضرر من حادث المرور دون البحث عن توفر الخطأ
أو الشخص المتسبب في الضرر، ودون اعتبار لصفة الضحية، مما أدى بالفقه
والقضاء إلى الاختلاف حول تحديد أساس التعويض. فذهب البعض إلى تأسيسه على المسؤولية الموضوعية أو المسؤولية بدون خطأ لكن انتقد هذا الرأي على اعتبار أن المسؤولية المدنية طبقا للقواعد العامة – حتى ولو كانت قائمة بدون خطأ – يمكن نفيها بالسبب الأجنبي مما يترتب عنه عدم استحقاق التعويض، لكن التعويض طبقا لأمر 74-15 يتميز بأنه تلقائي بمعنى أنه متى كان هناك حادث سير سبب ضررا لضحية ما ، استحقت هاته الضحية التعويض تلقائيا حتى ولو ارتكبت خطأ ، وكذلك بغض النظر عن ارتكاب
السائق
المتسبب في الضرر لخطأ أولا. 

كما أن التعويض الذي يترتب كجزاء للمسؤولية
المدنية من خصائصه أيضا أن وظيفته الإصلاح (La réparation) بمعنى أن
يكون جابرا للضرر، لكنه في قانون حوادث المرور هو تعويض جزافي لا يغطي جميع الأضرار.

مما يتوضح معه أن التعويض طبقا لأمر 74-15 لا يقوم على
أساس المسؤولية المدنية.

ولقد أسست المحكمة العليا في
قرار لها صادر بتاريخ 9/7/90 عن الغرفة الجنائية الثانية
التعويض على أساس الخطر واعتبرته خارجا عن إطار المسؤولية.([6])

وذهب رأي أخير إلى أن أساس
التعويض هو نظرية الضمان أو تحمل التبعة، فالغرض من قانون حوادث
المرور هو ضمان سلامة الأشخاص وهذا الرأي ينظر من جانب المضرور بغض
النظر عن المتسبب في الضرر.([7]) 

وهذا الرأي هو الذي يتوافق من وجهة
نظرنا مع أحكام قانون حوادث المرور من خلال ضمانه عن طريق المادة 8 من
أمر 74-15 التعويض لأي متضرر من حادث مرور وفي كل الحالات، مما يبين وبصفة
جلية انصرافه عن تأسيس التعويض على المسؤولية التقصيرية بنوعيها سواء
تلك التي تقوم على الخطأ أو المسؤولية الموضوعية.

وهدف المشرع من تقرير هذا
النظام هو تحقيق عدالة اجتماعية إذ انه لوحظ كما سبق بيانه أنه نتج
عن تطبيق قواعد المسؤولية المدنية طبقا للقواعد العامة، وذلك قبل صدور
هذا الأمر، حرمان جزء هام من ضحايا حوادث المرور من الاستفادة من
التعويض بسبب مسؤوليتهم في الحادث، مما جعلهم يعيشون مشاكل اجتماعية حادة
في غياب تشريع يحميهم.

وقد جاء أمر 74-15 بتحديد للأضرار المعوض عنها كما قرر
طريقة يمكن معها حساب التعويض عن كل ضرر.

ونورد في هذا الشأن بعض الأمثلة، فقد قرر المشرع التعويض
مثلا عن الأضرار التالية
: 

- التعويض عن الضرر المعنوي يساوي 3 مرات قيمة الأجر
الشهري الوطني المضمون عند تاريخ الحادث.

- التعويض عن مصاريف الجنازة يتم في حدود 5 مرات الأجر
الشهري الوطني المضمون عند تاريخ الحادث. 

وهذا يعد تقديرا قانونيا للتعويض. 

ومع أن نظام التعويض عن حوادث
المرور لا يقوم على أساس المسؤولية المدنية كمبدأ إلا أن
هناك حالات استثنائية أوردها المشرع أسس فيها المسؤولية على الخطأ وجعله
يلعب دورا في التعويض.

منها حالة ما إذا كان سائق المركبة هو
المتسبب في الضرر بخطئه بأن كان تحت تأثير سكر أو كحول أو مخدرات أو
منومات محظورة، وكان هو المتضرر في آن واحد. 

فهنا متى صدر حكم بإدانته لا يمكن تعويضه.

ولكن إستثناءا على هذا الاستثناء أجاز –الأمر- تعويض
السائق المخطئ متى تجاوزت نسبة العجز الدائم النسبي اللاحقة به 66 %.

كما أنه في حالة وفاته ، يعوض ذوي حقوقه باعتباره ضحية
لحادث المرور، وذلك وفقا لأحكام الأمر 74-15.([8]) 

الفرع الثاني : التقدير القانوني
للتعويض – المنصوص عليه في قانون 83-13 المؤرخ في 2/7/83
المتعلق بحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية المعدل والمتمم بأمر 96-19 المؤرخ في 6/7/96 –
وأساسه :

ويصدق على هذا النظام للتعويض ما
توصلنا إليه في الفرع الأول من هذا المطلب، إذ أنه يقوم على أساس الضمان
وتحمل التبعة بدلا من المسؤولية المدنية المؤسسة على الخطأ.

فمن تطبيقات التقدير القانوني للتعويض أو التعويض
الجزافي، حق العامل في التعويض عن الأضرار الناتجة عن إصابة في العمل.

ويقوم نظام التعويض ([9]) كما بينا على فكرة تحمل التبعة
أو الضمان دون اشتراط خطأ من رب العمل.

وقد بدأ ظهور هذا النظام في
نهاية القرن التاسع عشر كمظهر لاستجابة المشرع الفرنسي لما
نادى به بعض الفقه الفرنسي من تأسيس التعويض على فكرة تحمل التبعة بدلا من
الخطأ. وقد كانت إصابات العمل هي المجال الهام الذي أظهر قصور أحكام
المسؤولية المدنية عن ملاحقة التطور الصناعي السريع الذي أدى إلى ازدياد عدد
حوادث العمل، وصعوبة إثبات الخطأ فيها.

وقد صدر أول تشريع لتعويض
إصابات العمل في فرنسا في 9 أفريل 98 يقضي بمسؤولية رب العمل عن حوادث
العمل، تأثر به المشرع الجزائري وأخذ بنفس النظام عنه من خلال أمر 21/1/66 ثم في قانون 2/7/89 مع بعض التعديلات.

وقد حدد المشرع من خلال هذا
القانون كيفية حساب التعويض الجزافي المستحق للعامل المتضرر جراء حادث عمل
، وهذا التعويض هو تعويض قدره القانون ويلتزم به القاضي عند الحكم بالتعويض. 

ويتضمن التعويض الجزافي في حالة حادث العمل أداءات عينية
وأخرى نقدية. 

فتتمثل الأداءات العينية في دفع
مصاريف العلاج ، إعادة التأهيل الوظيفي ، وإلى غير ذلك، وهي
محددة في المواد من 29 إلى 31 من هذا القانون.([10]) 

أما الأداءات النقدية فتكون
إما في شكل تعويضات يومية تحسب على أساس أجر العامل في حالة
العجز المؤقت ، أو في شكل إيراد مدى الحياة في حالة العجز الدائم وذلك
بحسب نسبة العجز المحددة في الخبرة الطبية التي يقوم بها طبيب الضمان الاجتماعي.

وقد حددت المواد من 36 إلى 41 كيفية حساب هذه الآداءات. 

على أنه وإن كان نظام التعويض
عن حوادث العمل لا يقوم على المسؤولية المدنية المؤسسة على
الخطأ كمبدأ، إلا أن هناك حالة استثنائية تترتب فيها المسؤولية
المدنية لصاحب العمل، ومع ذلك يستحق العامل التعويض الجزافي، وفي هذه الحالة
يعد تقديرا قانونيا للتعويض في المسؤولية المدنية.

وتتعلق هذه الحالة على الخصوص
بالخطأ المرتكب من طرف رب العمل إذا كان غير معذور أو
متعمد،([11]) حسبما هو منصوص عليه في المادة 47 من قانون 83-15 المؤرخ في 2/7/83 المتعلق بالمنازعات في مجال الضمان الاجتماعي. وقد بينت هذه المادة في فقرتها الأخيرة بأن العامل في هذه الحالة يستحق التعويض طبقا للقانون رقم 83 – 13.

وباعتبار أن هذا التعويض الجزافي المنصوص عليه قانونا ، يقل عن التعويض الكامل، فقد أجازت نفس المادة للعامل
المصاب
أو ذوي حقوقه المطالبة بالتعويض الإضافي، لكي يصبح
التعويض المتحصل عليه كاملا وجابرا لجميع الأضرار وذلك على
أساس المسؤولية المدنية.([12])

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المطلب الثاني. التحديد القانوني
للمسؤولية**:
*ويتم تقدير التعويض في هذه
الحالة في الحدود الموضوعة من طرف المشرع، إذ قد يقوم المشرع في
حالات معينة بوضع حد أقصى لا يمكن أن يتجاوزه التعويض الذي يستحقه
المتضرر، ولو كان الضرر الذي أصابه يفوق المبلغ المحدد.
وهذا التحديد القانوني
للمسؤولية يختلف عن التقدير الجزافي للتعويض في أنه لا يستحق بطريقة
تلقائية دون اعتبار للضرر الحقيقي اللاحق بالمتضرر، وإنما هو بمثابة حد أقصى
لما يدفعه المسؤول من تعويض، بحيث إذا ثبت أن قيمة الضرر أدنى من هذا
الحد، فلا يستحق المضرور إلا التعويض المساوي لهذه القيمة، دون أن يكون له
الحق في الحصول على الحد الأقصى للتعويض المقرر قانونا، فيشترط للحصول
على هذا الحد أن يكون الضرر مساويا له أو أكبر، هذا من جهة.
ومن جهة أخرى فإن أنظمة
التعويض التلقائية لا تقوم على المسؤولية المدنية كما بيناه في
المطلب الأول، ولا يقع على عاتق المتضرر إثبات أركانها، وإنما بمجرد ما يتبين أنه قد لحقه ضرر ترتب تعويضه بينما فيما يتعلق بالتعويض وفقا للتحديد القانوني للمسؤولية فإنه لا يتأتى للمطالب به إلا بعد أن تقوم المسؤولية وتتحقق أركانها وهذا بغض النظر عن أساسها إن كانت
مسؤولية
موضوعية أو مسؤولية تقوم على أساس الخطأ بحسب أنواعه.
كما أن المشرع حدد في التعويض
الجزافي قواعد يمكن معها الحصول على التعويض بصفة دقيقة، في حين أنه
التحديد القانوني للمسؤولية فمادام أن الضرر لم يصل إلى درجة الحد الأقصى
للتعويض المحدد فإن القاضي هو الذي يقدر التعويض وفقا للقواعد العامة.
والأمثلة في هذا الشأن عديدة كتحديد مسؤولية أصحاب
الفنادق
فيما يتعلق بالنقود والأوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة عن
تعويض لا يجاوز خمسمائة دينار جزائري، كما بينته المادة
599 في فقرتها الثانية من التقنين المدني.
غير أن هذا التحديد للمسؤولية يجد مجال تطبيقه الظاهر في مسؤولية الناقل، كما هو عليه الحال في كل من القانون البحري وقانون الطيران المدني.
وهو ما سنتعرض إليه ولو بصفة وجيزة من خلال الفرعين التاليين : خصص الفرع الأول للتحديد القانوني لمسؤولية الناقل الجوي، بينما يتعلق الفرع الثاني بالتحديد القانوني لمسؤولية الناقل البحري.

*الفرع الأول. التحديد القانوني
لمسؤولية الناقل الجوي**:
*لقد تناول المشرع الجزائري
مسؤولية الناقل الجوي من خلال القانون رقم 98-06 المؤرخ في
27/06/98 المحدد للقواعد العامة المتعلقة بالطيران المدني.
وقد استقى الأحكام المنظمة لها
من قواعد اتفاقية فارسوفيا المؤرخة في 12/10/29 وبرتكول لاهاي
المؤرخ في 28/09/55 المصادق عليها من طرف الجزائر([13]).
فيترتب على كل نقل جوي إبرام عقد
نقل، وأهم ما يرتبه هذا العقد من التزامات على عاتق الناقل
الجوي، الالتزام بضمان سلامة الركاب وبالمحافظة على البضاعة والعناية بها،
وأخيرا بعدم التأخير.
ولما كانت المسؤولية هي جزاء الاختلال
بالالتزام عقديا كان أم غير عقدي، استتبع ذلك مساءلة الناقل عن الأضرار الناشئة عن وفاة الراكب أو جرحه أو إصابته بأي أذى بدني آخر،
وعن تلك الناجمة في حالة هلاك البضاعة أو ضياعها، وكذلك عن الأضرار الناتجة
عن التأخير في نقل الركاب أو البضائع([14]). 
ومتى أخل الناقل الجوي بالتزاماته
وأخفق في إقامة الدليل على انتفاء خطئه([15]) انعقدت مسؤوليته، والتزم بتعويض الضرر الذي يلحق بالركاب.
والأصل أن التعويض يجب أن يكون عن كل الضرر، غير أن
المشرع الجزائري خرج عن هذا الأصل ووضع للتعويض الذي يتحمله الناقل حدا أقصى.
فقد نصت المادة 150 من قانون
الطيران المدني على أنه "تمارس مسؤولية الناقل الجوي إزاء كل
شخص منقول طبقا لقواعد اتفاقية وارسو المؤرخة في 12 أكتوبر 99 وبرتكول لاهاي في 28
سبتمبر 55 والمصادق عليهما من طرف الجزائر.
وتحدد قيمتها بمائتي وخمسين ألف (250.000) وحدة حسابية
كحد أقصى عن كل مسافر.
يقصد بالوحدة الحسابية في مفهوم
هذا القانون وحدة حساب متشكلة من خمسة وستين ميلغراما ونصف
من الذهب على أساس تسعمائة من الألف من الذهب الخالص، ويمكن أن تحول وحدات
الحساب المذكورة للعملة الوطنية بأرقام صحيحة، ويتم التحويل في حالة دعوى
قضائية حسب قيمة الذهب للعملة المذكورة في تاريخ النطق بالحكم".
وكما وضحنا عند تقديمنا لهذا المطلب : هذا القدر من
التعويض
الذي حددته المادة 150 السابقة الذكر، لا يستحق بطريقة
تلقائية دون النظر إلى الضرر الحقيقي الذي لحق المسافر،
وإنما هو لا يعدو عن كونه حدا أقصى، بمعنى أنه متى ثبت أن
الضرر أقل من هذا الحد، لم يستحق المضرور إلا التعويض
المساوي لهذا الضرر([16]).

*الفرع الثاني. التحديد القانوني
لمسؤولية الناقل الجوي**:
*وقد تناول المشرع الجزائري
مسؤولية الناقل البحري من خلال الأمر رقم 76-80 المؤرخ في 23
أكتوبر 76 المعدل والمتمم بالقانون رقم 98-05 المؤرخ في 25/06/98 والمتعلق
بالقانون البحري.
ويرتب عقد النقل البحري على عاتق الناقل
التزامات تتمثل في أخذ الناقل البضاعة على عاتقه ونقلها وتسليمها إلى المرسل إليه أو إلى ممثله القانوني.
ومتى تم الإخلال بهته الالتزامات،
ترتبت مسؤولية الناقل البحري، ولما كان التزامه التزاما ببذل عناية([17])
تتمثل في نقل البضاعة إلى ميناء الوصول، وتسليمها إلى المرسل إليه سليمة في
الميعاد المتفق عليه، فإنه يكون مسئولا عن بذل عناية في نقله للبضاعة
ويكون مسئولا عن الأضرار والخسارة التي تصيب البضاعة، ولا ترتفع
المسؤولية عنه إلا إذا أثبت أن عدم قيامه بتنفيذ التزامه، إنما يرجع إلى سبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه يتمثل في إحدى الحالات التي نصت عليها
المادة 803 من القانون البحري([18])، وأنه قام بجميع الإجراءات الضرورية لمنع تحقق النتيجة.
فإذا ترتبت المسؤولية في جانب الناقل، التزام بالتعويض، ويكون هذا التعويض متناسبا مع الضرر اللاحق، مادام أن هذا الضرر لم
يتعد الحد الأقصى الذي حدده المشرع.
فمتى فاق الضرر هذا الحد لم يكن للمتضرر الحق في التعويض إلا بهذا الحد الأقصى دون زيادة، هذا ما لم يتبين أن الخسارة أو الضرر الذي لحق بالبضائع ناتج عن عمل أو إهمال من قبل
الناقل
كما بينته المادة 809 من القانون البحري.
ولا يسري هذا الحكم إلا في حالة ما إذا لم
يصرح الشاحن أو ممثله بطبيعة وقيمة البضائع قبل شحنها، ولم يدون في وثيقة
الشحن أو في وثيقة أخرى، لأن التعويض في هذه الحالة يحدد حسب قيمة
البضاعة المصرح عنها، ويتم طبقا للقواعد العامة طبقا للمادة 805 من القانون البحري، والتي نصت "... فلا يعد الناقل مسئولا عن
الخسائر أو
الأضرار التي تصيب البضائع أو التي تتعلق بها بمبلغ يزيد
عن 10.000 وحدة حسابية عن كل طرد أو وحدة شحن أخرى أو 30
وحدة حسابية عن كل كيلوغرام يصاب بخسائر أو أضرار من الوزن
الإجمالي للبضاعة للحد الأدنى المطبق وبمقدار يعادل مرتين
ونصف من أجرة النقل المستحقة الدفع عن البضائع المتأخرة التي لم تسلم في
الوقت المتفق عليه، أو في الوقت المعقول المطلوب من ناقل حريص أن يسلم فيه البضائع، ولكن لا تزيد عن مجموع أجرة النقل المستحقة بموجب عقد النقل البحري".
وقد حددت قيمة الوحدة الحسابية كما هو الشأن لقانون
الطيران المدني.


*المبحث الثاني : التقدير الاتفاقي
للتعويض في المسؤولية المدنية*
أجاز القانون للمتعاقدين اللجوء
إلى تقدير مسبق للتعويض في العقد الذي يرتب التزاماتهما
المتبادلة في حالة استحالة تنفيذ المدين لإحدى هته الالتزامات المترتبة في ذمته عينا أو التأخر في تنفيذها. ويستحق هذا التعويض
المسبق
للدائن متى ثبت أن إخلال المدين قد ألحق به ضررا.
وهذا النوع من الاتفاق يعرفه
الفقه بالشرط الجزائي، وقد يدرجه المتعاقدان في العقد كبند فيه أو في
اتفاق لاحق كما سيتم توضيحه من خلال هذا المبحث.
وهناك طريقة أخرى قد يلجأ إليها الأطراف يكون من شأنها
تحديد مسؤولية المدين ويترتب عليها تعديل في أحكام التعويض.
والغالب في الاتفاق على تحديد
المسؤولية المدنية أن يكون اتفاقا على الإعفاء منها برفعها كلية عن
مرتكب الفعل الضار أو المخل بالتزامه ومنع مطالبته بالتعويض الذي
تقضي به القواعد العامة، وقد يقتصر التعديل محل هذا الاتفاق على تخفيف
المسؤولية برفع جزء منها من على عاتق المسئول وحصر مساءلته على الجزء الباقي، كما يجوز بالعكس من ذلك أن يقصد بالتعديل زيادة مسؤولية مرتكب الفعل الضار عما تقضي به القواعد العامة. ([19])
فيمكن الاتفاق على أن يتحمل المدين
تبعة الحادث المفاجئ أو القوة القاهرة كما يمكن الاتفاق على
إعفاء المدين من أية مسؤولية تترتب على عدم تنفيذ التزامه التعاقدي مثلما
نصت عليه المادة 177 من التقنين المدني.
ولن يهمنا في هذا المبحث
دراسة تحديد المسؤولية لأنها لا تهدف إلى إعطاء تقدير محدد وواضح للتعويض
كما هو الحال بالنسبة للشرط الجزائي، لذا فسنقصر الدراسة عليه، ومن ثمة
سنخصص المطلب الأول لماهية الشرط الجزائي والمطلب الثاني لشروطه، أما
المطلب الثالث فسنتناول فيه سلطة القاضي في تعديل الشرط الجزائي. 

*المطلب الأول : ماهيــة الشرط
الجزائي*
قد يتبين للمتعاقدين من ظروف وملابسات
العقد، ومدى التزاماتها المتقابلة أن التعويض الذي
يقدر وفقا للقواعد العامة بمعرفة القاضي عن الإخلال بأحد الالتزامات
التي يرتبها العقد لا يكون عادلا بالنسبة لأحدهما أو كليهما، فيتفقان على
تحديد قيمة التعويض مقدما بما يتفق وما يريانه عادلا من وجهة نظرهما
المشتركة.
وقد نظم المشرع من خلال المادة 183 وما يليها من التقنين المدني الشرط الجزائي، وبين أحكامه، وسنتعرض من خلال هذا
المطلب
إلى توضيح مفهومه وذلك في فرع أول، والفرع الثاني نخصصه
لتكييفه القانوني.

*الفرع الأول : مفهومه*

قد يلجأ المتعاقدان إلى الاتفاق مسبقا على
مقدار التعويض الذي يستحقه أحدهما إذا لم يقم الآخر بتنفيذ
التزامه، وهذا ما يعرف بالتعويض عن عدم التنفيذ.
كما قد يتفقان على مقدار التعويض الذي يستحقه أحدهما إذا
تأخر الآخر في تنفيذ إلزامه وهو التعويض عن التأخير.

وهذا الاتفاق المسبق على التعويض يعرفه الفقه بالشرط
الجزائي.([20])
ولقد سمي بالشرط الجزائي لأنه
عادة ما يرد كشرط من شروط العقد الأصلي، ويرتبه المتعاقدان
كجزاء في حالة إخلال المدين بالتزامه سواء بعدم تنفيذه أو بالتأخر في
تنفيذه.
وقد نصت عليه المادة 183 من القانون المدني بقولها " يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يحددا مقدما قيمة التعويض بالنص عليها في العقد أو في اتفاق لاحق ...".
ويتضح من نص هذه المادة، أن التعويض الاتفاقي المسبق يمكن أن يتضمنه اتفاق لاحق للعقد، لكن يشترط في هذه الحالة أن
يتم تقديره قبل وقوع الضرر الذي قرر هذا الشرط الجزائي للتعويض عنه.([21])
بمعنى أن المتعاقدين يبرمان
العقد ويبدأن في تنفيذه ثم يتبين لهما إمكانية عدم حصول التنفيذ
عن إلتزام معين رتبه العقد، أو التأخر فيه، فيعمدان إلى إبرام اتفاق
لاحق يتضمن تقديرا للتعويض عن الضرر الذي يتوقع حصوله.
ويجد اشتراط وجوب تقدير التعويض
قبل وقوع الضرر، تبريره، في أنه في حالة الاتفاق عليه
بعد حصول الضرر، فمن شأنه أن يعتبر بمثابة صلح بين المتعاقدين.
([22])
والأصل في الشرط الجزائي أن يطبق بصدد المسؤولية العقدية، مثلما وضحته المادة 183 من التقنين المدني، بأن يتفق
المتعاقدان
على التعويض مسبقا في العقد. والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة كأن
ينص في عقد البيع على إلزام البائع بدفع مبلغ معين إذا
تأخر في تسليم العمل الموكل له في الموعد المحدد.
وكذا في شركات إنتاج الأغاني عندما ترتبط بعقد مع مطرب لإنتاج أغانيه، فعادة ما يتضمن هذا العقد شرطا جزائيا بدفع أحد الطرفين مبالغ ضخمة في حالة إخلاله بالتزام معين رتبه العقد.
أما بخصوص المسؤولية التقصيرية ، فلا
يمكن في الغالب تصور أن يتم الاتفاق على التعويض إلا
بعد تحقق المسؤولية باعتبار أن المسؤول المتسبب في الضرر لا يعرف المضرور
إلا منذ وقوع الفعل الضار.
ومع ذلك فإن الفقه ([23]) أورد أمثلة يمكن
معها تصور الاتفاق على التعويض قبل تحقق الفعل الضار، منها : تحديد المتعاقدين لمبلغ
التعويض في حالة فسخ العقد، فالمسؤولية المتولدة عن فسخ العقد
هي مسؤولية تقصيرية.
كذلك الحال إذا تم الاتفاق على تعويض يقدمه الخاطب لخطيبته في حالة عدوله عن الخطبة، والإخلال بوعد الزواج، فالإخلال يرتب قيام مسؤولية تقصيرية. 
وما قد يحدث في مباريات السباق، فيتفق المتسابقون مقدما
على تعويض معين إذا حدث ضرر لأحدهم. ([24]) 

*الفرع الثاني : التكييف القانوني
للشرط الجزائي**.
*إن الشرط الجزائي بإعتباره بندا
في العقد الذي يربط الدائن بالمدين بحسب الأصل. وأنه لا
يستحق إلا في حالة إخلال المدين بالتزامه المحدد في العقد. فإن هذا يستتبع أن
الالتزام بالشرط الجزائي هو إلتزام تابع لا التزام أصيل.
بمعنى أنه التزام تابع لما ألتزم
به المدين أصلا بالعقد، طبقا لأشكال الالتزام المحددة قانونا
إما منح أو فعل أو الامتناع عن فعل، ثم يتفق الطرفان على مبلغ معين
يقدران به التعويض فيما إذا أحل المدين بالتزامه.
ويترتب على ما سبق شرحه أمران : 
- عدم استحقاق الشرط الجزائي إذا كان تنفيذ الالتزام
الأصلي ممكنا، متى كان الاتفاق على استحقاق الشرط الجزائي يتعلق
بحالة استحالة تنفيذ الالتزام.
- بطلان الالتزام الأصلي يرتب بطلان الشرط الجزائي.

*أ- عدم استحقاق الشرط الجزائي إذا
كان تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي ممكنا**.
*متى تم الاتفاق على استحقاق
الشرط الجزائي كبديل لاستحالة تنفيذ الالتزام، لأنه في حالة ما
إذا تم الاتفاق على استحقاق الشرط الجزائي عن مجرد التأخير في
تنفيذ الالتزام، فلا يهم مدى إمكانية تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي، ويستحق الشرط
الجزائي بمجرد التأخير.
يستفاد مما سبق أنه لا يمكن للدائن مطالبة
المدين بالشرط الجزائي ما دام تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي ممكنا ، ولا يتسنى له ذلك إلا إذا أصبح تنفيذ الالتزام
مستحيلا بخطأ من المدين ، ويترتب على هذا أن يتغير محل الالتزام
الأصلي ليصبح تعويضا تكفل الشرط الجزائي بتقديره.
أما إذا أصبح تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي مستحيلا بسبب أجنبي، عد منقضيا([25])، ويترتب عليه إنقضاء الشرط الجزائي بإعتباره التزاما تخييرا، فلا يمكن للدائن الاختيار بين الحصول على تنفيذ
الالتزام
الأصلي وتنفيذ الشرط الجزائي باعتباره التزما تابعا له.
ويتضح مما سبق أن الشرط
الجزائي لا يعد التزاما تخييريا، فلا يمكن للدائن الاختيار بين الحصول على تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي، وتنفيذ الشرط الجزائي.
كما أن الشرط الجزائي ليس
التزاما بديلا، لأنه لا يمكن للمدين أن يرجع عن تنفيذ الالتزام
الأصلي، بتنفيذ الشرط الجزائي مادام تنفيذ الالتزام الأصلي ممكنا.

*ب- بطلان الالتزام الأصلي يرتب
بطلان الشرط الجزائي**.
*إذا كان الالتزام الأصلي باطلا
لأي سبب من الأسباب ([26])، كان الشرط الجزائي باطلا وهذه
نتيجة طبيعية لاعتبار الشرط الجزائي التزاما تابعا للالتزام الأصلي، طبقا
لقاعدة الجزء يتبع الكل والفرع يتبع الأصل.
كما يترتب على هذا أنه إذا تم
فسخ العقد لإخلال المدين بالتزامه, فإن الالتزام الأصلي يسقط ويسقط معه
الشرط الجزائي, ويتحول التعويض المترتب على الفسخ من التقدير
الاتفاقي إلى تعويض يقدره القاضي, وفقا لما سيتم شرحه لاحقا.
إلا أنه إذا كان الشرط الجزائي باطلا, فإن هذا لا يترتب
بطلان الالتزام الأصلي لأنه إذا كان الفرع يتبع الأصل فالعكس غير صحيح.
ونخلص في الأخير وبناء على كل ما
تقدم أن الشرط الجزائي لا يعد مصدر استحقاق التعويض
الاتفاقي أو سببه, وإنما ينشأ التعويض من مصدر آخر هو إما العقد في حالة ترتب المسؤولية العقدية, أو العمل غير المشروع في حالة
المسؤولية
التقصيرية.
وعدم قيام المدين بتنفيذ التزامه هو السبب في استحقاق التعويض عن عدم التنفيذ, وتأخير المدين في تنفيذ التزامه هو السبب في استحقاق التعويض عن التأخير. 
ولا يعدو الشرط الجزائي على أن يكون تقديرا من طرفي
الالتزام مقدما لكلا التعويضين.

----------

